# Maple Blanks "Small"



## Toevrythingturnturn (Jan 31, 2014)

So i just got a bunch of 1/2 x 1/2 Maple and was planning on using them to make slimline pens....question is do you think it will work for slimlines?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 31, 2014)

Probably be fine if you drill them straight.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 31, 2014)

I would only trust drilling those on my lathe...either because I suck at drilling or they are small blanks...your choice!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jan 31, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Probably be fine if you drill them straight.



And centered.  With straight and centered drilling, there is plenty of meat in a 1/2 x 1/2 blank for a slimline.

Ed


----------



## Toevrythingturnturn (Jan 31, 2014)

cool thanks alot ....and if anybody want some of this maple let me know ..I have some in 3/4 x3/4 too


----------

